

Ask HN: How would you get traffic for a new startup? - imjonathanlee

What methods do you use to get new users for your startups? Facebook, twitter, SEO, Paid Ads, ...?
======
staunch
It's impossible to talk about getting traffic without specifying what _type_
of product you have. Is it a paid downloadable app, SAAS webapp, social
network, etc?

Most forms of paid advertising aren't cost effective unless you have a very
direct way to convert traffic quickly into money and have pretty high margins.

~~~
imjonathanlee
I'm asking in general what methods are available. What methods do you use for
your startup, not mine. I personally use facebook, twitter and close friends
and family to promote traffic to.

~~~
staunch
"What methods do you use to get traffic for your startup" would have been a
better title.

------
mranauro
Just posted on Quora about a similar topic.

Here's what we did to launch Meeps:

<http://blog.meeps.com/post/4588034501/bb>

Got quite a lot of buzz and traction because it was something unique that tied
into our core concept.

~~~
dgunn
That's a very interesting idea. I think a lot of startups would consider
personal engagement at this level to be out of the question, but I'm going to
seriously consider this approach (or a distant variation) for our beta launch.

------
headShrinker
I don't know if I would recommend this but here is an article on generating
traffic...

[http://news.nucleusdevelopment.com/2011/01/08/the-fool-
proof...](http://news.nucleusdevelopment.com/2011/01/08/the-fool-proof-social-
website-model/)

------
jparicka
What is the startup?

~~~
imjonathanlee
there isn't one. It's just a general question. The specific question lies on
what you personally use for your own startups. Just seeing what the most
popular choices are.

